# Pasta Machines



## helenm (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi all,

My hand crank operated Altea pasta machine is close to 30 years old and my dear, patient husband and I have taken it apart and repaired it more than once. (No small feat, believe me!) I'm thinking of replacing it before it fails completely, and before he hits me over the head with it the next time the gears and/or rollers sieze up. In searching the internet, I came across the Trattorina model which is quite unlike the common machines on the market. Does anyone have any experience with or knowledge of this machine -- or, alternatively, the motorized Imperia Pasta Presto machine? The Trattorina is available thru www.viecokitchen.com, the Imperial thru www.bellaitalia.com. Any information you can share would be appreciated.

Thanks, Helen


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have the same machine you have and have found it to be good for making small quantities of pasta but have often thought the moterized version would be nice. I have never purchased the motor for my machine so I would be interested to hear how you fare with your choice.

Of the two you mention I like the trattornia pasta maker the best however it does not look like it is electric?


----------



## helenm (Aug 24, 2003)

No, Nicko, the Trattorina is crank operated, like the Altea. It's the shape that's unusual and I'm wondering if that makes it easier to feed -- or more awkward. I've developed carpal tunnel in both wrists so I'm leaning towards the motorized machine, but I love the looks of the Trattorina. I know that's a dumb reason to buy a piece of equipment -- that's why I hope someone who has one will see the query and respond with an opinion.

As for the Altea, I've thought about putting an after-market motor on it, but as I said, I've already had some problems and I don't know how much longer I can depend on it. Right now, however, it's working well so I can wait and hope for a reply.

Appreciate your input. Thanks . Helen


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have the Imperia and it is good for making small amounts of pasta but it annoys me a bit since the pasta machine attaches to the end of my work bench. The rolling of the pasta is easy but the cutting of the pasta takes place on the opposite end of the rolling and thus at the end of the counter. Lots of pasta ends up on the floor. Watch out for this as the way the pasta machine attaches to the counter is important.

It's a nice machine, long lasting and heavy duty. There is a mechanized attachment that I can buy but have not as of yet.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Alton Brown came up with a solution to this problem. He set his up in the middle of a ironing board, with holes going through the cover. Check out the photo at http://www.goodeatsfanpage.com/Seaso...Picture_08.jpg.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

i use my pasta machine for pastry purposes and love it.
i keep it out on the counter and have a motor on it. we use it daily ( for the past 2 years one motor, good stuff):roll: 
no need for clamping.
Atlas.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I use the pasta roller/cutter attachment for the KitchenAid stand mixer, so I can't really comment on the machines you're interested in. But my reason for using it -- or any electric machine -- is that this way I have both hands available to guide the dough, without needing someone else to turn the crank.


----------

